# rockford fosgate amp!



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have 2 punch old school 800a4 amps !! i have not installed them yet, but are they any good!! i want to know before i do custom work on my system!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I call them "George Foreman Grill's". Be prepared to have them shut off on you and be extremely hot.


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

anybody else have experience with these amps??? i will be running one to 1 12 inch sub and the other for six speakers all rockford fosgate!! what do u guys think??


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a 700 watt fosgate 2 channel pushing 2 12" punch subs

and a 300 watt fosgate 4 channel pushing fosgate components in the doors and pillars and running the fosgate 6" for fill in the rear deck 

i am very happy with fosgate product and have been using since 1986


if i was going to use something else only JL Audio 

my .02 cents


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds good!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 19 2005, 02:25 PM
> *I call them "George Foreman Grill's".  Be prepared to have them shut off on you and be extremely hot.
> [snapback]3438187[/snapback]​*


 they only do they cause you run them to high probly


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78+Jul 19 2005, 05:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your pretty exited, huh?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 19 2005, 05:43 PM
> *they only do they cause you run them to high probly
> [snapback]3438907[/snapback]​*


Using them as recommended by the manufacturer is wrong? It's not just me, its anybody who has... used them. I've installed dozens of those amps, they all do it, unless you run them at 8 ohms.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I just want to point out that the 800a4 is NOT an "old school" amp...


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

old school rockford amps are very very good imo....post a pic so we can see what series it is


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss_@Jul 20 2005, 06:07 AM
> *old school rockford amps are very very good imo....post a pic so we can see what series it is
> [snapback]3441657[/snapback]​*


NOT an "old school" RF amp, as I said...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Jul 19 2005, 04:23 PM
> *i have 2 punch old school 800a4 amps !! i have not installed them yet, but are they any good!! i want to know before i do custom work on my system!!!
> [snapback]3438160[/snapback]​*


Not Old school, but good amps.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 19 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Using them as recommended by the manufacturer is wrong?  It's not just me, its anybody who has... used them.  I've installed dozens of those amps, they all do it, unless you run them at 8 ohms.
> [snapback]3439783[/snapback]​*


dam!!! you should be working for the manufacturer since you know more about the product they are building. :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 19 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I just want to point out that the 800a4 is NOT an "old school" amp...
> [snapback]3439836[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss+Jul 20 2005, 06:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:03 PM
> *Not Old school, but good amps.
> [snapback]3446519[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=218372]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Just responding to people trashing products they do not like


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:10 PM
> *Just responding to people trashing products they do not like
> [snapback]3446590[/snapback]​*


What people?

How about some names...

USE YOUR WORDS!


:uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 19 2005, 04:25 PM
> *I call them "George Foreman Grill's".  Be prepared to have them shut off on you and be extremely hot.
> [snapback]3438187[/snapback]​*


Okay Second post



> *Using them as recommended by the manufacturer is wrong? It's not just me, its anybody who has... used them. I've installed dozens of those amps, they all do it, unless you run them at 8 ohms.*


And how about this one, but no one is bashing


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:19 PM
> *Okay Second post
> And how about this one, but no one is bashing
> [snapback]3446659[/snapback]​*


Not that I see... :cheesy: 

It's called REAL WORLD APPLICATION, USAGE and RESULTS...

Something you OBVIOUSLY know nothing about...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

How is that real world, those Amps are good amps, because you do not believe there are does not mean that you are right, nor does it mean that I am right, but why bash someones products.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

those amps DO run hot. i had a few back in the day and they were always shutting down, even under normal circumstances.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:25 PM
> *How is that real world, those Amps are good amps, because you do not believe there are does not mean that you are right, nor does it mean that I am right, but why bash someones products.
> [snapback]3446705[/snapback]​*


No one "bashed" anything...
No one said they are "not good amps"...
All of those series amps get REALLY hot, it was a bad heatsink design that RF didn't use long...
It's a well known fact, no secret about it...

What are we supposed to do DirtyWhiteBoy, honestly here, all b/s aside...

Are we supposed to tell him that it is a great amp, only for him to come back a week later and say...

_" My amp keeps getting really hot and shutting off, why did ya'll tell me it was a great amp"_

I would rather point out flaws and quirks right from the start, rather than to mislead someone into thinking something is good, when in reality it's not...

Do you follow me with this at all?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i never had a problem with mine but then again im running punch 800a2 's not the 800a4. mine dont over heat nor cut out just make sure you have enough power for them and dont overload them


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I basically ran nothing but RF up until 2002. I mean since 1991, till 2002 when I bought a Cadence I ran RF. Yes they do get hot, so that is why you need to have some type of ventilation. But shit the old Punch Amps would get hott ass shit, and would just keep playing. I had the 8004 amp, and actually the amp is still under the back seat of my Jeep Grand Cherokee since 2000.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 20 2005, 09:33 PM
> *i never had a problem with mine but then again im running punch 800a2 's not the 800a4.  mine dont over heat nor cut out just make sure you have enough power for them and dont overload them
> [snapback]3446777[/snapback]​*


if you built a cover for that amp rack and cleaned up the wires going to your capacitors that would look really damn good.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Nope noone bashes products in this forum. Nice setup degre, suprised they did not bash the fact you got CAPS


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I remember you from that supposed car stereo competition that was out here of Edgewood, you were talking alot back then, but when I got there, no one came up to say anything. You were probably the little kid with the jewlery on, that my homie ROBLBC was laughing at.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Since I never got a reply, I'm posting this again...  



> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 20 2005, 11:31 PM
> *No one "bashed" anything...
> No one said they are "not good amps"...
> All of those series amps get REALLY hot, it was a bad heatsink design that RF didn't use long...
> ...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Since you needed one, why not just let them enjoy what they bought. So they make mistakes, so they blow up shit, that is what it is all about. Help them with things they need, and encourage them, instead of ridiculing them. But I understand that you can not follow that.




> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 20 2005, 10:31 PM
> *No one "bashed" anything...
> No one said they are "not good amps"...
> All of those series amps get REALLY hot, it was a bad heatsink design that RF didn't use long...
> ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 12:53 PM
> *Actually, you invited me up there to chill. . . not on a beef tip
> 
> the red flag immediately went up. . .Dirty. . . white trash. . .on the internet. . trying to meet up with other men from a web site. . . NO THANX
> [snapback]3449295[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 12:56 PM
> *why not just let them enjoy what they bought.
> So they make mistakes, so they blow up shit, that is what it is all about.
> [snapback]3449311[/snapback]​*


Then whats the point of this forum?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Actually, you invited me up there to chill. . . not on a beef tip
> 
> the red flag immediately went up. . .Dirty. . . white trash. . .on the internet. . trying to meet up with other men from a web site. . . NO THANX
> [snapback]3449295[/snapback]​*


Actually I did not invite you to chill, you were the one talking about a car stereo competition, and ROBLBC was the one that wanted to meet up with the clown that was on the net talking shit. And we showed up to some shit you were promoting and there was a guy there with a ASTRO van with a single sub box in it, competing, and he was happy he hit 136db. SO what the fuck you talking about


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 21 2005, 11:57 AM
> *Then whats the point of this forum?
> [snapback]3449325[/snapback]​*


Definately not to bash peoples stereos, or what they got installed.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 12:05 PM
> *Actually I did not invite you to chill, you were the one talking about a car stereo competition, and ROBLBC was the one that wanted to meet up with the clown that was on the net talking shit.  And we showed up to some shit you were promoting and there was a guy there with a ASTRO van with a single sub box in it, competing, and he was happy he hit 136db.  SO what the fuck you talking about
> [snapback]3449374[/snapback]​*


What was even better then that you had this skinny little Crack head with you, I knew that was you, and you acted like you did not see me out there. I looked right into your face, and I think ROB even asked if you were the guy from LIL, and you was like no I don't know anyone like that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Actually I did not invite you to chill, you were the one talking about a car stereo competition, and ROBLBC was the one that wanted to meet up with the clown that was on the net talking shit.  And we showed up to some shit you were promoting and there was a guy there with a ASTRO van with a single sub box in it, competing, and he was happy he hit 136db.  SO what the fuck you talking about
> [snapback]3449374[/snapback]​*


Me promoting? I never promoted a fucking thing in my life. . . I havent competed outside of Central Florida since 1998 and when i did, it was in Killeen Texas. 

Damn i wish i saved the PM's. . . 

The conversation went more like this. . . 

(I PM You) 
Supe man, I was born in Jacksonville. . . what part you live in? 

(Dirty White Girl replies) 
The dumpster behing publix

(ME)
Cool. . . anything poppin off up there

(Dirty White Girl replies)
Hell yea homie. . you should come up if you aint doin shit this week end. We gone be competinnnn nnnnn shit. You should come up nnnnnn chill. Immah bring my shopping cart with a boom box taped to the front. . Then we gonna raid the garbage cans for lunch. Shit gonna off the chain holmes. 

(ME) 
Well, i dunno, ill see if i can make it *****what a freak*****

(You) 
Ey homie. . you get my last e-mail? Im dying to meet you. I got the cardboards cleaned up and everything. I even bought me some incents, and some Brittany spears CD's . . .you know. . .to set the mood right

(ME) 
> Manage Ignored Users. . . Dirty White Trash Boy . . . Add. . . *BYE BYE*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Give ya props that was pretty good.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

But actually ROBLBC was gonna have words with ya, and that was the reason he came down to Jacksonville


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 12:21 PM
> *lmao. . . on the real kid. You aint gotta lie youre ass off.
> 
> I havent been to Jacksonville since 1999, and If i do go there, its not for car audio. Its just to visit my stupid dad. I can promise you this. . . if you seen some little white boy in Jacksonville it sure the hell wasnt me.
> ...


Well that says alot, so you are saying that you were not at that Car Show that weekend, and if you were not there, then how did I supposedly invite you there, which I would not do anyway. Shit I got Three Lowriders, and Avalance, what you rolling and what you got. Aint never seen it, cause you just a snot nose little kid, looking like a Wigga with your gold on. :biggrin:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Nope, ROBLBC is from way back in the day. Around 2001. He was in here posting questions about his car, and people started talking shit, ROB does not have a sense of humor at all. So he came down here to get face to face.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I can continue this all day, until 6:00pm if you like


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will tell you what, Stop bashing peoples products, and I will not have a thing to say at all, you leave me alone, I will leave you alone. And we will not have to fill up these threads with idol B.S.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done. .


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Nope, ROBLBC is from way back in the day.  Around 2001.  He was in here posting questions about his car, and people started talking shit, ROB does not have a sense of humor at all.  So he came down here to get face to face.
> [snapback]3449507[/snapback]​*


well, maybe it was Altitudeadjustments that he was beefin with at the time??? it wasnt me. Only 2 people i have ever had problems with on this site. . .EVER. . . S10layinframe. . . and now. . . you.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 10:30 AM
> *I will tell you what, Stop bashing peoples products, and I will not have a thing to say at all, you leave me alone, I will leave you alone.  And we will not have to fill up these threads with idol B.S.
> [snapback]3449520[/snapback]​*


I didnt bash youre products. . . I just commented on how stupid you sound trying to physically pick a fight with someone over the net. You cant find 1 post where i bashed someones products. . may have said i dont like Audiocrap, or that JL is over rated peices of shit. . . but i never said "DIRTY WHITE BOYS SYSTEM SUCKS". . . you cant back that up

I mean, thats not a military like attitude. What are they? Recruiting babies these days? lmao. . .

I was just a guy willing to argue with a moron over the net to kill time at work. Its been fun pal. . . take care. Ill get out of youre hair now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

First off, I did not invite you to go to any Car Stereo competiton, now if that would be a cruise and hang out, then If I thought you was cool I would invited you. But I don't do local shows, and actually there has not been a local show since about 2002


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 10:43 AM
> *First off, I did not invite you to go to any Car Stereo competiton, now if that would be a cruise and hang out, then If I thought you was cool I would invited you.  But I don't do local shows, and actually there has not been a local show since
> [snapback]3449587[/snapback]​*


lol. . . the only possible reason you had to be mad at me was because i said you sounded like a kid trying to fight someone over the internet. Ill leave this site and never come back if you can find 1 single post where i bashed any equipment in youre ride. 

Ill give you my word on that. . . actually. . .if you find a post where i bashed YOUR products then ill drive up to Jacksonville this weekend and let you punch me in the jaw. 

lol. . . i aint got no problems with you. I mean, you do sound retarted trying to fight people over the internet. . but i was just pushing buttons and having fun with you. ill leave you alone now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Enough said.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Enough said.
> [snapback]3449670[/snapback]​*


DON'T GET THE MODS MAD YOU MIGHT GET BANNED!!!!!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 21 2005, 01:05 PM
> *DON'T GET THE MODS MAD YOU MIGHT GET BANNED!!!!!
> [snapback]3450094[/snapback]​*



Who's gotten banned?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 21 2005, 03:51 PM
> *Who's gotten banned?
> [snapback]3451736[/snapback]​*


THE BITCH ASS CAR STEREO MOD BANNED ME!! WE'LL CROSS PATHS ONE DAY I HOPE!!!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 21 2005, 05:22 PM
> *THE BITCH ASS CAR STEREO MOD BANNED ME!! WE'LL CROSS PATHS ONE DAY I HOPE!!!
> [snapback]3451894[/snapback]​*


What is it with you people and threatening to beat someone's ass for something that happened ONLINE?


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

IT'S A RESPECT ISSUE HOMIE!!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

It's a maturity issue homie. Words are words.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 21 2005, 07:32 PM
> *It's a maturity issue homie.  Words are words.
> [snapback]3452234[/snapback]​*


For you it is, For us it is not, Words can get you and anyone around you hurt.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190734


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THEY DON'T KNOW THE CODE OF MEN DIRTY!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IT WASN'T ABOUT WORDS AND MIND YOUR BUISNESS!!!!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 21 2005, 05:41 PM
> *THEY DON'T KNOW THE CODE OF MEN DIRTY!
> [snapback]3452303[/snapback]​*


trying to fight someone because you get banned. . .or because somebody says my daddy can beat youre daddy up is not a "CODE OF MAN" 

But it does portray a few things. . .like

Inmaturity
Ignorance
Childishness
E-Thuggishness
Hot Headed
Stupid 
Dumb
Full Of Themselves


Hell, this list can go on forever. . . but any one of those will do


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 07:52 PM
> *trying to fight someone because you get banned. . .or because somebody says my daddy can beat youre daddy up is not a "CODE OF MAN"
> 
> But it does portray a few things. . .like
> ...


It is always a joke or Punch line for you guys to try to spread humor. Just like when someone that used to be on here, and spent alot of time in Off topic running his mouth. All of a sudden he was at a San Diego show with cats that he had been talking shit too. One of the homies from the LA chapter saved him that day, becasue he was seriously about to get hurt. What you say and do on here is serious to some people, and you take it like a joke. Just like I said then, it will take someone getting hurt of killed before people stop talking shit on here. There was even a drive by shooting because of some things that was said on here.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'M NOT GOING TO BEAT HOMIES ASS!!! SEE DIRTY THESE BITCHES IN HERE CAN'T READ TOO WELL AND ALWAYS TRANSLATE SHIT TO FIT THEIR LIKING FOR SOME REASON!! IF I EVER SEE HOMEBOY I'M GOING TO TALK TO HIM AND LET HIM KNOW DON'T ABUSE YOUR POWER BECAUSE THE NEXT GUY MIGHT NOT BE AS FORGIVING AS ME!!!!!!!


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 10:34 AM
> *well, maybe it was Altitudeadjustments that he was beefin with at the time??? it wasnt me. Only 2 people i have ever had problems with on this site. . .EVER. . . S10layinframe. . . and now. . . you.
> [snapback]3449541[/snapback]​*



FuckI dont even remember the beef LMFAO but I dont give a fuck about you regardless. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 07:03 PM
> *It is always a joke or Punch line for you guys to try to spread humor.  Just like when someone that used to be on here, and spent alot of time in Off topic running his mouth.  All of a sudden he was at a San Diego show with cats that he had been talking shit too.  One of the homies from the LA chapter saved him that day, becasue he was seriously about to get hurt.  What you say and do on here is serious to some people, and you take it like a joke.  Just like I said then, it will take someone getting hurt of killed before people stop talking shit on here.  There was even a drive by shooting because of some things that was said on here.
> [snapback]3452418[/snapback]​*



What a fuckin loser of a person to want to kill or seriously injure someone because of words. Actions hurt people, words don't. You guys take life too seriously.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

OBVIOUSLY YOU CAN'T READ!!!!!!!!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 21 2005, 08:07 PM
> *OBVIOUSLY YOU CAN'T READ!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3452755[/snapback]​*


And you don't posess the ability to user inter-cap typing and normal punctuation. Did I take a bat to your car? Did I slash your tires? Did I do anything in any way that PHYSICALLY affects you? No. You guys have anger management issues.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 21 2005, 08:05 PM
> *What a fuckin loser of a person to want to kill or seriously injure someone because of words.  Actions hurt people, words don't.  You guys take life too seriously.
> [snapback]3452741[/snapback]​*


tell me this. would you tell the person the same things up to their face??? cause like you said words are words and if you talk shit to somebody face to face, then you're going to get beat down. just because yall are seperated by a computer screen doesn't change the fact that you're still talking shit


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'M NOT MAD HOMIE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I JUST WANT HOMEBOY WHO BANNED ME TO BE A MAN AND TELL ME WHY! HE NEVER ANSWERED MY P.M.! I'M A PASSIVE GUY BUT I HATE PUSIES WHO HIDE BEHIND AND FLEX OVER NOTHING! YOU'RE GONNA BAN SOMEBODY BECAUSE CAPS? ARE YOU THAT MUCH OF A LOSER?! HE, I MEAN SHE BECAUSE HE HAS NO BALLS MUST'VE BEEN A HALL MONITOR IN SCHOOL!!!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2005, 08:11 PM
> *tell me this.  would you tell the person the same things up to their face???  cause like you said words are words and if you talk shit to somebody face to face, then you're going to get beat down.  just because yall are seperated by a computer screen doesn't change the fact that you're still talking shit
> [snapback]3452795[/snapback]​*


I'm saying that even face to face there's no reason to cause physical harm to someone because you can't control your emotions enough to understand that words are words and they can't hurt you. ESPECIALLY for someone who's supposedly in the Navy. 

I'm a smartass and there's no tellin what'll come out of my mouth. If you're wearing pants that make you look like a clown, I'll crack a joke on it. If you're wearing a hat that makes you look like a penis, I'll crack a joke on it. You guys need to loosen the collar up a little.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 21 2005, 08:14 PM
> *I'm saying that even face to face there's no reason to cause physical harm to someone because you can't control your emotions enough to understand that words are words and they can't hurt you.  ESPECIALLY for someone who's supposedly in the Navy.
> 
> I'm a smartass and there's no tellin what'll come out of my mouth.  If you're wearing pants that make you look like a clown, I'll crack a joke on it.  If you're wearing a hat that makes you look like a penis, I'll crack a joke on it.  You guys need to loosen the collar up a little.
> [snapback]3452814[/snapback]​*


i guess you live in the sticks, cause in the real world with real men, you'll get your ass beat :happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2005, 07:16 PM
> *i guess you live in the sticks, cause in the real world with real men, you'll get your ass beat :happysad:
> [snapback]3452825[/snapback]​*


SAY IT AGAIN PLEASE!


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2005, 08:16 PM
> *i guess you live in the sticks, cause in the real world with real men, you'll get your ass beat :happysad:
> [snapback]3452825[/snapback]​*



If you call Atlanta the STYX, then yes I lvie in the Styx. The Styx is a river the Egyptians believed that you crossed into the afterlife through. It was also in the middle of nowhere. That's where the saying "in the Styx" came from.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WOW!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 21 2005, 09:14 PM
> *I'm saying that even face to face there's no reason to cause physical harm to someone because you can't control your emotions enough to understand that words are words and they can't hurt you.  ESPECIALLY for someone who's supposedly in the Navy.
> 
> I'm a smartass and there's no tellin what'll come out of my mouth.  If you're wearing pants that make you look like a clown, I'll crack a joke on it.  If you're wearing a hat that makes you look like a penis, I'll crack a joke on it.  You guys need to loosen the collar up a little.
> [snapback]3452814[/snapback]​*


We got guys like you in the Navy, you stand behind the law and talk shit. I like the Old Navy, if you had a problem with someone, your chief would lock you to in a room and yall fought until you resolved the issue. So you say that live in Atlanta, and you would go out to a club, or spot, and laugh at someone to there face, or make a smartass remark to someone in there face. Well everything in your writing says differently, you sit behind you computer and talk shit, and don't expect people to check you on it, just like DRAAG said, you diss out shit, but act like a bitch when it gets thrown back in your face.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 22 2005, 07:41 AM
> *We got guys like you in the Navy, you stand behind the law and talk shit.  I like the Old Navy, if you had a problem with someone, your chief would lock you to in a room and yall fought until you resolved the issue.  So you say that live in Atlanta, and you would go out to a club, or spot, and laugh at someone to there face, or make a smartass remark to someone in there face.  Well everything in your writing says differently, you sit behind you computer and talk shit, and don't expect people to check you on it, just like DRAAG said, you diss out shit, but act like a bitch when it gets thrown back in your face.
> [snapback]3455724[/snapback]​*


Who's acting like a bitch? I'm just saying you're flying way off the handle.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

If you actually stoop so low as to kill or even fight someone because they banned you off a web site then the only conclusion i can come up with is that you suck at life. 

I mean, seriously. . . how much do you really know about the person you are talking shit to on the other end? Youre whole online steez is just one big assumption, and that will be yalls downfall. 

Do you. . . its worthless to try to tell people anything because most cats here are stuck in a 12 year old mind frame where yall still think out of yalls asses. Its worthless to argue common sense. 

If the INTERNET of all places can get you so heated that actually want to inflict harm to someone then you got issues that go far beyond anything you can comprehend. Its either a sickness or a mild case of retardation.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well then I would simply say not to talk shit on the internet if you are not willing to except that someone may take it personal


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 22 2005, 07:07 AM
> *If you actually stoop so low as to kill or even fight someone because they banned you off a web site then the only conclusion i can come up with is that you suck at life.
> 
> I mean, seriously. . . how much do you really know about the person you are talking shit to on the other end? Youre whole online steez is just one big assumption, and that will be yalls downfall.
> ...


who said anything about fighting? not me!!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 22 2005, 09:41 AM
> *who said anything about fighting?  not me!!
> [snapback]3456674[/snapback]​*


uhhhhh. . . youre home boy. . . and since you are backing him on it, i take it as you support what the mans saying

but your even worst. . .youll kill someone because you got banned :uh: How can you just not see how fucking dumb that sounds. 

the best thing for you two is to cancel youre internet subscription NOW. . . and get therapy


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 22 2005, 08:07 AM
> *If you actually stoop so low as to kill or even fight someone because they banned you off a web site then the only conclusion i can come up with is that you suck at life.
> 
> I mean, seriously. . . how much do you really know about the person you are talking shit to on the other end? Youre whole online steez is just one big assumption, and that will be yalls downfall.
> ...


I agree and suggest the latter.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 22 2005, 10:13 AM
> *uhhhhh. . . youre home boy. . . and since you are backing him on it, i take it as you support what the mans saying
> 
> but your even worst. . .youll kill someone because you got banned  :uh:  How can you just not see how fucking dumb that sounds.
> ...


I NEVER SAID I WOULD KILL SOMEBODY! DAMN YOU'RE STUPID!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT I WROTE DUMB ASS!! DOES IT SOUND LIKE I WANT TO HURT HOMEBOY? DAMN YOU MOTHER FUCKERS ARE STUPID!!

"SUPER *****!!

Posts: 9,990
Joined: Nov 2002
From: FROM THE PLANET NIGGATAURUS!!!!!
Car Club: SUPER NATURAL OF COURSE!!




I'M NOT GOING TO BEAT HOMIES ASS!!! SEE DIRTY THESE BITCHES IN HERE CAN'T READ TOO WELL AND ALWAYS TRANSLATE SHIT TO FIT THEIR LIKING FOR SOME REASON!! IF I EVER SEE HOMEBOY I'M GOING TO TALK TO HIM AND LET HIM KNOW DON'T ABUSE YOUR POWER BECAUSE THE NEXT GUY MIGHT NOT BE AS FORGIVING AS ME!!!!!!! 


--------------------

"IF YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT SUPER NATURAL HYD. YOU AIN'T A REAL *****!!!!!!"

"WHY ARE THE MODS COWARDS?"

"WHY DON'T FOLKS USE NEW PARTS IF THEY'RE "REAL RIDERS"?" "


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 06:40 PM
> *For you it is, For us it is not, Words can get you and anyone around you hurt.
> [snapback]3452290[/snapback]​*


I forgot to address this a while back. If everybody just took words as words then there wouldn't be anybody around to "hurt" anybody. Grow the hell up.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

PLEASE!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 22 2005, 12:58 PM
> *I forgot to address this a while back.  If everybody just took words as words then there wouldn't be anybody around to "hurt" anybody.  Grow the hell up.
> [snapback]3457345[/snapback]​*


I have played around with your ignorance, but I concour that this is the most ignorant thing that I have ever heard.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THEY'RE NOT TOO BRIGHT DIRTY


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 22 2005, 12:34 PM
> *I have played around with your ignorance, but I concour that this is the most ignorant thing that I have ever heard.
> [snapback]3457606[/snapback]​*


What are you concuring with? Do you know what that word means or are you just using it to sound smart? My guess is the latter. What ignorance are you talking about? The *fact *that if people took what other people said as their opinion and moved on we'd have nobody around wanting to fight people because they got upset and therefore nobody would have to "watch what they said?"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE HAS MR. MOD BEEN? NO BALLS I GUESS?


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 22 2005, 02:45 PM
> *WHERE HAS MR. MOD BEEN? NO BALLS I GUESS?
> [snapback]3458841[/snapback]​*


Way to talk about shit you don't know.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 22 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Way to talk about shit you don't know.
> [snapback]3458849[/snapback]​*


WHERE IS HE?


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 22 2005, 02:55 PM
> *WHERE IS HE?
> [snapback]3458927[/snapback]​*


ask Gary


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Too much drama here


----------

